# Split bolt ground to pipe



## jar546 (Mar 4, 2011)

Interesting, never saw this before on an old system.  I was inspection the new generator installation when I saw this.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is the only GEC and electrode to the system.


----------



## Mule (Mar 4, 2011)

I saw a lot of that when I was down in Galveston TX helping out on electrical inspections after IKE.

You should have seen how corroded/rusted out the exterior service panels were. There should be a requirement that in areas within xxxxx miles to the ocean that there should not be any exterior service panels allowed.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2011)

Not listed for the use..........


----------



## jar546 (Mar 4, 2011)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Not listed for the use..........


No,.......................................... really!!!!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes............ really!


----------



## Mule (Mar 4, 2011)

It's taped with masking tape! That don't count for anything?


----------



## pwood (Mar 4, 2011)

tough crowd! :mrgreen:


----------



## RJJ (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes the tape counts! It would be a good showing of how well 3M tape sticks! And Lasts And Lasts.

I believe that if you go back in the code the connection would have been permitted. Now that would be in the 70's. It also looks like it has been in place for quite a while!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 6, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Yes the tape counts! It would be a good showing of how well 3M tape sticks! And Lasts And Lasts.I believe that if you go back in the code the connection would have been permitted. Now that would be in the 70's. It also looks like it has been in place for quite a while!


Give me a Code reference..... I'll look it up.

But I doubt split-bolts were ever Listed for use on pipes.


----------

